# To Much Decor?



## DVader (Jan 19, 2014)

5 gallon octagon aquarium measuring 13" x 11" for one male Betta, Moss Ball and 1 or 2 Ghost Shrimp. Moss Ball in tank now. 

Have: Swim-thru Rock in the middle, Betta Grass Pad (front/right of rock) and 1 med tall plant and 5 short plants. I've left open space in the front where two swim-thru holes are and an open space in the back where the rock has an opening. Looking at it, it sort of looks "cluttered", but what do we know.......wife and I are NEW at this! We want to be able to see our Betta when put one in. 
Your suggestions/comments.
Thanks


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

pics would help, but if you both find it cluttered, maybe play around with the layout, you guys are going to be the ones enjoying it so it all comes down to personal taste, the fish probably wont mind too much as long as he has some cover and a resting area


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed. If you think it is cluttered redo it. To be honest most bettas are very friendly and will be out when healthy and happy anyhow. Be sure you have him a filter and a heater to ensure he stays active and healthy. 

The shrimp may turn into a couple yummy snacks, by the way.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I tend to agree/w Marshal, but would suggest that asking those who keep(don't know if Marshal does or not) Betta's
would be a good idea in this case. The forum actually has a section just for them @ Bettas - Aquarium Forum
I think and do believe that most of them feel that Betta's would like to have some room to swim in just as much as
any other fish would so your having the Betta in a 5g tank is great.
The males not being able to be kept together and resulting in the stores keeping them in those individual tiny bowls
seems to give some the impression that it's all the fish wants.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm embarrassed to say that the only betta i kept was back when i first moved out of my parents house many years ago and it was in one of those tiny half gallon cubes...I'll never do that again, a 5 gallon is a good size for a betta for sure


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Indeed, five gallons is great! I suggest no smaller than a 3 gallon. I had a male who enjoyed a 20 gallon long for his lifetime. Happy betta boy!


----------



## DVader (Jan 19, 2014)

Raymond S. said:


> I tend to agree/w Marshal, but would suggest that asking those who keep(don't know if Marshal does or not) Betta's
> would be a good idea in this case. The forum actually has a section just for them @ Bettas - Aquarium Forum
> I think and do believe that most of them feel that Betta's would like to have some room to swim in just as much as
> any other fish would so your having the Betta in a 5g tank is great.
> ...


Wife and I had talked about getting an aquarium before, but it was just "talking". We did know that we couldn't afford a dog right now, that was just fact. In Dec., I seen an ad from Petsmart for a Betta Bowl setup on sale and wanted to take a look at it. My ex back in the 70's had a nice size aquarium w/two Betta's in separate small square enclosures that were hung on the side of her aquarium. After seeing the size of the Betta Bowl that was on sale and seeing these *absolutely beautiful *fish in those small plastic containers at the store, I told my wife "no way"! At that point we knew we wanted a 5 or 10 gal aquarium. We settle on this very nice looking octagon one w/great features. We wanted a HAPPY Betta when we got it, so we decided to only have one Betta in this tank w/the Moss Ball and 1 or 2 Ghost Shrimp for cleaning-up purposes. That's our story.


----------



## DVader (Jan 19, 2014)

I was at Petsmart this morning to test our water. Will post that later. Showed salesman how the décor is set up in our aquarium (the rock and some of the artificial plants were bought there). He told me that I should either remove or relocated the pink plant in front of the rock. That way we could see both the Betta better when it's down towards the bottom of the aquarium, next to the rock. I agreed.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

pics would definitely help


----------



## DVader (Jan 19, 2014)

Marshall said:


> pics would definitely help


Will see about taking a few and posting one on here.


----------

